

Startup Secrets: Should I Hide My Business Idea? - cordor91
http://linkd.in/1pIfo1D 

======
cordor91
“An entrepreneur not willing to disclose his ideas is like a comedian not
willing to tell any jokes.” - Sahil Lavingia

